# Detailer's Domain: 13 Mercedes GL550 - with 22ple Pro Glass Coat



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 13 Mercedes GL550
Requirements: New Car Prep with 22PLE

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Auto Finesse Citrus
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Auto Finesse Lather
- Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 5/4 Fine Abrasive Polish - Uber Green Pad - Rupes LHR 21ES
- 22PLE VX1 Pro Glass Coating
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed
- Vac

Products used

Links to products used -
Auto Finesse Lather
Auto Finesse Citrus - Grime Remover
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Sonax Fine Abrasive
22PLE VX1 Pro Glass Coating
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Rupes LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foamer Attachment for Pressure Washer
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before - when this car arrived it appeared that it needed nothing from afar.

























Closer look

























Sorry no prep shots (under some time constraints on this one)
After the prep we found 

















So we brought out the Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES and went to work

















22PLE VM1 Wheel and Metal applied on wheels

































22PLE VX1 Pro Glass Coat applied









Some after shots

















































































Enjoy!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Well done Phil! :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

good work


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks impressive


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice.
I do like the fact dealers in the US will use detailers to prep the cars and actually invest money for this. Unlike the dealers here who just use the sponge jockeys to ruin the car first.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats a beast :doublesho Nice job there fella


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely job..i wait soon for these products..


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks great mate!Well done


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice finish there - hopefully the coatings will keep it looking this way for the owner :thumb:


----------

